# Bijli Case Fan Setup



## Revolution (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,
please help me set up case fans!
I have Zebronics Bijli(old one) Case.
What is best possible way for cooling ?
I have Corsair PSu mounted at top and sucking air from the inside of the case.
Got Intel Stalk Cooler.
Should I connect fan to mobo(3pin) or 4pin moles(PSU) ?
Which will cause more air flow ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 1, 2012)

bijli will be already having a front fan so place a high CFM fan at the back as exhaust and intake fan in the sides.this should be more than enough.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for reply!
How high CFM ?
90CFM at rear exhaust ?
Then 40CFM(Intake) - 90CFM 120mm fan+80CFM PSU fan(as exhaust)= -130CFM(negative air pressure)
Is it good ?
Though PSU and rear fan(if 3pin) will not run at full speed.
Then might be 10CFM negative ?
I guess it will enough for cooling without no OC.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 3, 2012)

^^
90 CFM intake at front and 45 CFM intake at side.90 CFM at rear as exhaust(connect it to PSu 4 pin,let it run at full speed) and your PSU fan as exhaust this should do well as nearly balanced airflow.or do one thing Connect that 90 CFM front fan to mobo 3 pin,so that it doesn't sucks in unwanted dust on idle.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm afraid to install ant side intake fan cos of dust.
There are two 80mm fans but I'm not using them.
Bijli case has no place for 120mm fan at left side.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

^^ If you are afraid of dust, use dust filters.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2012)

I want make filter myself.
But,could not find Dryer Sheet any where.
Would u like to share any Tutorial link ?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 6, 2012)

Use mosquito net and double sided tape (3M will do)


----------



## Revolution (Oct 7, 2012)

We don't have cotton mosquito net only nylon.
BTW,Dryer Sheet will work as  cotton mosquito net ?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 7, 2012)

What do you mean by dryer sheet? There are many kind of dryer sheet available and being used in my home. So need a but more explanation.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 8, 2012)

Even I did not knew there are many kind.
Saw while googling about DIY dust filter.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 8, 2012)

^^ Get an airconditioner's dust filter cut it accordingly and use.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 8, 2012)

Are those cheap ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes,if you get them from the right place in your city. Hitachi Daikin and Mitsubishi kind works best.


----------



## aloodum (Oct 9, 2012)

^^^ +1 to the aircon dust filter option !

At revolution: The bijlee has a pathetic front fan. AND IIRC the HDD's sit just behind the fan. While it does wonders for the HDD cooling, on a hot day , with multiple HDDs, the air ultimately reaching your mobo is somewhat warm.It becomes imperative that you atleast have the top 80 mm fan with a decent fan , coupled with a decent front intake and again a high cfm exhaust fan.
The trick here is we are pumping as much cooler air + the draw from the front ventilated fascia, The hot rising air would be sucked more by the exhaust, leaving the psu to draw cooler air from the top section draft, ie the top dvd bays, over the rams and onto fan.
CPU airflow can be either negative pressure(more exhaust) or positive in our case(more into pumping).Thermaltake has few nice docs on the same and they recommend a positive flow.
Regarding the choice of 3pin vs the 4 pin molex option, the 4 pin molex will allow the fan to rotat with highest rpm, regadless of internal temps/sensor readings. 3 pin on the other hand are TC controlled and PWM-ed. 
Some high end mobos allow even PWM ed fans to run at 100% via bios.A PWM trades some perfo for a lower noise.At the end of the day its your call.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for ur reply guys!
Now,I need to find local place and price for AC filters.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 9, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^ Get an airconditioner's dust filter cut it accordingly and use.



This is a new idea!! Would be interesting to see the picture of a PC using them.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 10, 2012)

Do u know its price and where to find them in Kolkata ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 10, 2012)

Ask any AC or Fridge repair shop.



d6bmg said:


> This is a new idea!! Would be interesting to see the picture of a PC using them.




Its an old solution...where had you been?



Revolution said:


> Do u know its price and where to find them in Kolkata ?



Look in and around Chandni.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ No idea.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Use mosquito net and double sided tape (3M will do)



How did I miss this!!! He wants to repel Dust and not Malaria and Dengue!!! You never cease to amuse me.


----------

